# Why Do Motorized Bikes Need A Hoist?



## Goldenrod (Oct 24, 2021)

I know that the gaudy color is a turn-off for some sensitive users but it was painted to show where the hoist ends and the bike begins.  The later, better designed stands are powder-coated black and bolted together for cheaper shipping and easier storage.  Safety attachment devices have now been included and the price lowered.  A Whizzer is so heavy that using an elevated bike stand is nearly impossible to use when changing a tire, alone.  Bike owners are also interested because of their ease of use.  I would like to take a survey on how much this item would be worth to you, taking into consideration that few will be made and the old heavy bikes will always need attention.
I will post an improved version later (for comparison).  Other types of bikes can be lifted if they have two tubes behind the crank.  The device is being made and shipped by the legendary inventor, Joe Cargola so you know that they are uniform and precise. I hope to load a video of the lifting and use of this invention on the CABE soon.  Please note that the front wheel can be raised also.  It can also be used as a safe stand on rough, wet swap-meet terrain.  After five CABERS count the welds, calculate the cost of the steel and guessed the price, I will state it here and move this to the retail section.  You will be shocked at the opportunity for resale profit.  The price is set and no more will ever be built by copy-cats because of the amount of work and skill needed.  A supply of them is ready for shipping.
I have been testing Joe 's designs and several of the prototypes have been sold and shipped to California which triggered the bolted-pieces design.  Understandably, building these has been the nightmare that Al Blum predicted it would be.  I silently thank Joe each time I use mine.  My loyal helper for the last 46 years, is now weaker and likes the idea of being NO LONGER NEEDED for this task.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 26, 2021)

This the improved version for better shipping.  I am putting these pictures and price on for sale because no price can be mentioned here.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 30, 2021)

"The price is set and no more will ever be built by copy-cats because of the amount of work and skill needed."

🙂


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 28, 2022)

A huge thanks to Joe Cargola and Ray Spangler for this motorized bike hoist!   What an amazing invention Joe created.  It assembles in minutes via an idiot-proof paint code system.  Much easier than printed instructions, especially for someone like me.  I had to just add a wood block in place of the kickstand area mounting plate to make it work for the 1906 Indian.  This is a 28” tire bike so now we know it’ll work for those too.  

I even got one of Ray’s Whizzer dvds in the parcel; thanks Ray!

I have wasted way too much time getting these tanks off the bike.  Patina Time!


----------



## Risk Man (Jul 11, 2022)

Great Idea and simple....I rigged up a simple block and tackle (From HF about 20 years ago and rated at 1000 LBS) with a super heavy duty screw eye into a stud in the garage ceiling and first used it to lift my 2 stroke gas bike on to the work table. Then used it to lift the front end of the vintage whizzer to remove the front wheel and replace the bearings. I use a couple of slings wrapped around the frame where I want to elevate the bike; front, back or entire bike.


----------

